# Review of Stereo Integrity BM mkIV



## jprindle (May 13, 2012)

Hello everyone, I wanted to take some time and write a review for these subwoofers. I know there have been many posts about them, and some people are nervous about ordering a sub that they have never heard.

My situation is a little different. I live in a rural area, and mobile audio is somewhat popular, but brand availability is limited at best. So I am very accustomed to ordering things that I have not seen or heard in person. I hope this review will help those who are not used to this 

I bought a truck around 4 years ago, and immediately started my search for subs that would easily fit without compromising seat space or sound. I always heard about SI BM mkIII subs, but I missed the boat, as they were out of production before I could get some in my hands. I signed up for the notifications of the new model, and waited. I eventually ran out of patience, and installed a couple of Polk 12" subs under the back seat of my truck. They were good, but not great. 

Long story short (too late), I pre-ordered and received the BM mkIV subs. They are night and day from the Polks. They hit lower, and very transparent, and incredibly musical. They do not sound like shallow subs at all. My last car had 2 IDMAX subs, which are very well respected and good (as long as you have clean power), and the mkIV subs are so good, I am installing a pair in my new car. To have subs that smooth, responsive, and musical in such a small area allows me to have a great sounding system AND a trunk. And they really do not need a ton of power to get them to pump up the SPL.

All in all, these subs have exceeded my expectations. If you need some good bass in a small space, these are the subs to get.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for the review. I saw your second order for more divers come across and thought "hey, didn't he just order two BM mkIV's a little bit ago?" Haha.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Yes, very excellent subs. I am about to do my second order as well. 

Whats amazing is that they are shallow mount but sound nothing like ANY shallow sub I have ever heard. They play low like they were 15" and in a 3+ cubic foot box. Amazing driver.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Awesome!!! And I fully agree, I would buy and install these even if I did not need a shallow sub. They just sound so freaking good!!! 

I've had a little basshead craving the last few days, went to +6db on my P99RS to my MKIV and amp knob gained to max, A$AP Rocky and Skrillex sound excellent, easily loud enough to fulfill the bass addiction yet sooooooo clean.


----------

